# Sewage Ejector Pit



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, so the wife approached me with yet another project. Installing a wet bar in our walk-out basement.

Basement currently has a full bathroom. The proposed location for a sink and diswasher is on the opposite side of the room (about 30 feet away).

I'm figuring that I need to use a sewage ejector pit for the sink and dishwasher. My problem is, I can't seem to find a way to size for just a sink and DW (pit size and lift). 

If possible, a pit would necessetate 8' of lift and about 12' of vertical run in a ceiling joist bay. 

Any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

You're not gonna like my suggestion. 

Get a plumber involved. They make undercounter setups just for this situation, or you can put the thing in the concrete, but in either case, you have to deal with more than just waste, you have to deal with venting. If you put the thing in concrete, be sure your water table never rises too much, cause if it comes up before this sump is full, its gonna try to float up and out of the hole. Ewww.

Some model codes require this have its own separate vent running all the way out without tying into another vent, minimum 2" in size. You also need to be sure to isolate the unit and the pipes for it properly or you're gonna wake the dead when it kicks on. Its gonna rumble the ceiling joists like crazy.

Oh, couple more things, dedicated GFCI circuit, check valve, union in the waste and vent lines for service....

Plumber. These take experience or they are more of a pain they they are worth.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Double-A said:


> You're not gonna like my suggestion.
> 
> Get a plumber involved. They make undercounter setups just for this situation, or you can put the thing in the concrete, but in either case, you have to deal with more than just waste, you have to deal with venting. If you put the thing in concrete, be sure your water table never rises too much, cause if it comes up before this sump is full, its gonna try to float up and out of the hole. Ewww.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was looking for. 

Separate (dedicated) vent is no problem as closets are stacked above the area. Knew about the GFCI dedicated circuit, etc.

Did not know they make under-sink models...do you know a manufacturer? Or a link?

EDIT: found a few manufacturers online. Anyone with experience with an undersink unit? I'm not worried about isolating the drain and vent lines in stud/joist bases, but with the actual unit sitting in a cabinet.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> Separate (dedicated) vent is no problem as closets are stacked above the area. Knew about the GFCI dedicated circuit, etc.
> 
> ...


When it fails it's gonna ruin the cabinet.


----------



## tomgoral (Jul 13, 2010)

*Hey*

I would stay away from ejector pits. I worked on them long enough to hate them.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

*Hey*

Ok, who let the realtor in ? :whistling :w00t: :shutup:


----------

